# 2009 online bike show



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

There will be every class , so go ahead and post your bikes...I will give a bike part to the best bike of the show, any bike can win I will be looking for the best put together bike that everything flows together, so it could be you that gets this free bike part..I will not say what it is, when you get it you can share what it was..peace and take care


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

Daily rider


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

1976 StingRay
paint-kandy brandywine, custom pearl patterns, chamillion, airbrushing, and pinstripes done by jaime"wim"trevino and larry hernandez.


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

i like the paintjob on your bike amigo


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

I will classify the bikes if y'all want


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

and parts done by raul afaro by haza design.
mods-tank,skirt, capped off post--semi custom.
parts-show chrome and gold.
hydro setup off former TOTY "Fattal Attraction".
Custom apholstered seat from "Lil HeartBreaker"


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

owner- Mike Rangel
class- mild
Bike name- Clown Confusion
Club- SocioS
Paint,Murals and highligths done by - Adlofo from Salinas ca.
pintstrips done by - Flying J's Customs from Sacramento ca.
forks,sissy bars & chain gard done by- Raul Alfaro from Galt ca.
upolstery done by- Roy's Upholstery from Sacramento ca.

















CLOWN CONFUSION 2 WILL BE OUT SOON..............2009


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2009, 10:04 AM~12836129
> *and parts done by raul afaro by haza design.
> mods-tank,skirt, capped off post--semi custom.
> parts-show chrome and gold.
> ...


ILL!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Pedal cars welcome...I might give a bike part to 1st,2nd,3rd place best bike just got to see what I have laying around


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the green machine_@Jan 28 2009, 09:05 AM~12836144
> *ILL!
> *


 :biggrin: 

thanks badass93.


----------



## goofy (May 15, 2006)

Catagory:..20in" Street custom....
All I got


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 28 2009, 09:38 AM~12835879
> *There will be every class , so go ahead and post your bikes...I will give a bike part to the best bike of the show, any bike can win I will be looking for the best put together bike that everything flows together, so it could be you that gets this free bike part..I will not say what it is, when you get it you can share what it was..peace and take care
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

Owner- WYNO
Class- Street
Bike Name- EL WYNO
Club- Nosotros


----------



## El_WYNO (Nov 30, 2007)

Owner- Javier
Class- Street
Bike Name- Tigger
Club- Nosotros


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 28 2009, 11:38 AM~12835879
> *There will be every class , so go ahead and post your bikes...I will give a bike part to the best bike of the show, any bike can win I will be looking for the best put together bike that everything flows together, so it could be you that gets this free bike part..I will not say what it is, when you get it you can share what it was..peace and take care
> *


RULES!!!
suggest must be current and put together! must be recent pic!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

:0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 04:05 PM~12838591
> *RULES!!!
> suggest must be current and put together! must be recent pic!
> *


I don't know everyone so it will be hard to see if it's a recent pic our not, but some honestly would be good.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LAYITLOW NAME:show-bound
OWNER NAME:Skyler
BIKE NAME:SPD PROJECT
CLASS: 20"
THEMEOWER RANGERS
LIST OF MODS AND PARTS: one off schwinn BMX frame fiberglass and molded! "show-bound"
-custom tri stage paint,kandy oriental blue,graphics,and murals by: "show-bound"
-handle bars fabrication "show-bound"
-spocket WMW
-thunder bolt forks and sissy fabrication "show-bound"
-wheels: 72 FANS BC
-pedals custom cut "show-bound
-seat upholstery by "show-bound"
-fender custom cut "show-bound"
-polishing "show-bound"
-engraving "show-bound"
-striping "show-bound"
-display "show-bound"
CLUB:THEE ARTISTICS!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is there a 12 inch class?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:42 PM~12843010
> *is there a 12 inch class?
> *


 :nosad: 























































































































:yes:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

frame class


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 28 2009, 10:45 PM~12843045
> *frame class
> *


just enter...like at a real show..then everyone one get put where they belong!


this is really the only for reals WORLD WIDE show! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

Post what ever y'all have frames,projects,pedal cars,any size bike/trike.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 10:46 PM~12843076
> *just enter...like at a real show..then everyone one get put where they belong!
> this is really the only for reals WORLD WIDE show! :biggrin:
> *


ill take pics this week then


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, show-bound, Artistics.TX, RollinBlue, cadillac_pimpin

i say texas wins. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:50 PM~12843115
> *SA ROLLERZ, show-bound, Artistics.TX, RollinBlue, cadillac_pimpin
> 
> i say texas wins. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Not gonna enter Dangerous. Semi is a hard class and Fucket C C and Juans bike already placed. Is Sergio enters then Im defintely not gonna place. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:50 PM~12843115
> *SA ROLLERZ, show-bound, Artistics.TX, RollinBlue, cadillac_pimpin
> 
> i say texas wins. :biggrin:
> *


lol you'll have to extend the deadline for the rest mofos...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:51 PM~12843130
> *Not gonna enter Dangerous. Semi is a hard class and Fucket C C and Juans bike already placed. Is Sergio enters then Im defintely not gonna place.  :biggrin:
> *


where your balls at..


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

..AN UNDER CONSTRUCTION CLASS????... :0 :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:51 PM~12843130
> *Not gonna enter Dangerous. Semi is a hard class and Fucket C C and Juans bike already placed. Is Sergio enters then Im defintely not gonna place.  :biggrin:
> *


just enter foo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 09:52 PM~12843143
> *where your balls at..
> *


I know when to hold em and when to fold em. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 10:52 PM~12843156
> *I know when to hold em and when to fold em. :biggrin:
> *


you aint got nothing assembled anyhow! :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 08:52 PM~12843156
> *I know when to hold em and when to fold em. :biggrin:
> *


looks like you folded your tail in between your legs


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 28 2009, 10:52 PM~12843145
> *..AN UNDER CONSTRUCTION CLASS????... :0  :0
> *


Yep


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

true. you have my frame . ahah


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

name of the bike
"lucky charm"
my sone built it himself and worled very hard to buy his parts
he sold candy, cd's and helped do yard work
my sons name is Emiliano Sotelo
and this bike is totally street


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 28 2009, 10:56 PM~12843195
> *Yep
> *


your not entering...

who you gonna get to judge


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

charger24 enter your frame. it will kill em


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 28 2009, 09:56 PM~12843195
> *Yep
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:57 PM~12843212
> *charger24 enter your frame. it will kill em
> *


x2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 10:57 PM~12843211
> *your not entering...
> 
> who you gonna get to judge
> *


I'm not entering...I'll judge I know all the rules,,but remember the best bike will go to the bike that flows the best together..


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

dominique hatten
Elite bike club
street custom


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

name:el ratton club:mini impressionsb.c. owner:dave_st214 catagory:mild rat trike still under construction so what ever you want to put it under.


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

i would if it was done but i wont enter any show unless my bike is 100%%%% i gotta have it flawless maybe my sons full custom but not the rad till its dun!!! goin back to the kandy shop for a lil reconstruction!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Are you going for a title?


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

my babies trike la rattita owner :teresa club:mini impressions b.c.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 07:51 PM~12843130
> *Not gonna enter Dangerous. Semi is a hard class and Fucket C C and Juans bike already placed. Is Sergio enters then Im defintely not gonna place.  :biggrin:
> *


come on. dangerous is a bad ass bike yo.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 28 2009, 11:40 PM~12843900
> *come on. dangerous is a bad ass bike yo.
> *


he cant cuase he dont got it :biggrin:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

by the time i will be dun hopefully will win a title u would understand if u seen it!!! thanks kandy shop!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 08:42 PM~12843929
> *he cant cuase he dont got it :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 28 2009, 10:05 PM~12843329
> *I'm not entering...I'll judge I know all the rules,,but remember the best bike will go to the bike that flows the best together..
> *


damn! gonna be alot of losers


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

not even a lot of insentives no knows what kind of part it will be


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

OWNER-MIGUEL CABRAL

CLASS-????

CLUB-LOSCALLES BIKE CLUB

BIKE NAME-"LA RATA"




















OWNER-ERICK URZUA

CLASS-????

CLUB-LOSCALLES BIKE CLUB

BIKE NAME-"MORNING WOOD"





























































OWNER-ROGER SANDOVAL

CLASS-????

CLUB-LOSCALLES BIKE CLUB

BIKE NAME-"CALLEJERA"












































QWNER-MIGUEL CABRAL

CLASS-????

CLUB-LOSCALLES BIKE CLUB

BIKE NAME-"LA LOKERA"


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

after i getr my parts cut i think my bike will flow together nicely thanks to justdeez!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 29 2009, 12:23 AM~12844562
> *not even a lot of insentives no knows what kind of part it will be
> *


It really don't matter what kind of part it will be, the real point of doing this is to see how your bike fares with other bikes across the nation. I might give away a 25 dollar gift card for TNT parts are maybe a actuall part I have laying around. Remember I'm donating something for free to some one. All y'all have to do is post your bike and you can win something for free.


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

thats koo i just dont wanna bust the secret for a old crank if u know what i mean!!! good luck to all those who ennter!!!!!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 29 2009, 12:38 AM~12844790
> *thats koo i just dont wanna bust the secret for a old crank if u know what i mean!!!  good luck to all those who ennter!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOSCALLES CAR CLUB_@Jan 29 2009, 12:24 AM~12844582
> *OWNER-MIGUEL CABRAL
> 
> CLASS-????
> ...


nice...

usually we just post our own chit...which one do you own...

then everyone and there mommas would be postn every bike from thier club..


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

those are all pretty clean bikes!!! like the pinstripes nice an straight!


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

my homie tims bike i built frame up under construction he dont have a lot of money or interne!!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

is there a project class like last years?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Jan 29 2009, 12:04 AM~12845075
> *my homie tims bike i built frame up  under construction he dont have a lot of money or interne!!
> 
> 
> ...


THE SKIRTS LOOKS LIKE THE CREAMATOR'S BIKE...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jan 29 2009, 01:21 AM~12845201
> *is there a project class like last years?
> *


yes....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 12:23 AM~12845224
> *yes....
> *


pm sent get started


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

bike name. dragons layer

owner. moses espinoza

club. UCE

class. 20" mild

paint candy green,striping,paterns

paint, candy orange, striping


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Jan 29 2009, 01:49 AM~12845459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

OWNER: CARLOS GARCIA
CLASS: SEMI
BIKE NAME: *POISON*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

damn who painted that? they got mad skills


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

name: Sweet Dreamz
owner: Anthony Martinez
club: Exclusive, Belgian Chapter
category: full custom trike


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

owner. Levi Vargas


name "DOGGY STYLE"

class. 16" street

model. 1969 schwinn stingray midget

club. Topdogs b.c

paint. candy red and brandie, graphics, striping and mural on seat pan


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

lil name: 84 Blazer

owner: J

Bike Name: Victorias Secret

Hometown: Houston,Tx


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 29 2009, 02:46 PM~12850755
> *owner. Levi Vargas
> *


LOVE THE LAST NAME


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 29 2009, 09:02 PM~12854377
> *LOVE THE LAST NAME
> *


----------



## 310low'n'slow (Mar 21, 2008)

owner. 310low'n'slow

class. 26" mild under construction 

model. stretch 

paint. copper orange with gold Perl


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bike name. lil maldito

owner. David Vargas

club. Topdogs b.c

class 16" street

model. 1972 schwinn stingray midget

paint. candy electra blue, striping


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

bike name. Flirt one

owner. A.J Vargas

club. Topdogs b.c

class. 20" street

model. 1972 schwinn stingray

paint, candy orange, striping


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

bike name:fairy spell - owner: sabrina - catagory:full -all mods & display done by dave_st customs


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 28 2009, 10:19 PM~12844503
> *damn!  gonna be alot of losers
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck To Everbody


----------



## the green machine (Nov 25, 2008)

bump


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

OWNER: SUREÑOSBLUEZ
BIKE NAME: SICK AZTECA 
CLASS:?????
PAINT: CANDY YELLOW WITH GOLD FLAKES


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

OWNER: Mr.NoLimit
club NAME: NoLimit
CLASS:street


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

OWNER: mrnolimit304
club NAME: NoLimit
CLASS:??????


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

OK GUYS WE GOT A WINNER AND THE WINNER IS MASTER MIND SHOWTIME CHROME AND POLISH THANK ALL YOU GUYS FOR ENTERING PLEASE TRY AGAIN NEXT YEAR :biggrin: TUF E NUF CUSTOMS CEN CAL


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

nopeits not over yet u guys still have 1more week keep posting when i started the 1st online show we had 1st 2nd and 3rd


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

OWNER: luke79sprt
club NAME: NoLimit
CLASS:Street


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

OWNER:nolimitcc
club NAME: NoLimit
CLASS:??????


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i thought this was a layitlow members only bike show?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

it is who ever dose not have layitlow membership cant enter


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im going to enter on the last day so no one will cry


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

seems like alot of peeps arent entering....

just for fun...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im gonna enter another one ill b getting in the mail in a few days :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 2 2009, 07:40 PM~12887597
> *seems like alot of peeps arent entering....
> 
> just for fun...
> *


they dont know what the prize is. thats probly why.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 2 2009, 10:59 PM~12887953
> *they dont know what the prize is. thats probly why.
> *


prize or no prize....we never really had prizes before...


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

Owner: Bryana Andre

Club: UCE

Bike name: Bry's Reality

Class: 16" Street

Theme: Louis Vuitton


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

owner: chris2low 
club : exclusive
bike : diamond plate 
class: 20" street


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chris2low_@Feb 3 2009, 03:54 PM~12889816
> *owner: chris2low
> club : exclusive
> bike : diamond plate
> ...


excuse my ignorance..but where does the diamond plate come into the bike?


----------



## ElRody23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice bikes!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 3 2009, 01:24 AM~12890922
> *excuse my ignorance..but where does the diamond plate come into the bike?
> *


its also a semi.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i hate when they put the wong class even at car show i see it all the time they will have a full bike and put it under street


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

maybe sum one should put what mods get put into each class i dont really know for sure or else i would :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

Frame/fork, Rims, crank/pedals, handle bar/grips/neck , seat/sissy bar/post/clamp, tires, all bearings/all caps; *ALL SCHWINN*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Feb 4 2009, 12:03 AM~12899823
> *Frame/fork, Rims, crank/pedals, handle bar/grips/neck , seat/sissy bar/post/clamp, tires, all bearings/all caps; ALL SCHWINN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## chris2low (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Feb 3 2009, 02:24 AM~12890922
> *excuse my ignorance..but where does the diamond plate come into the bike?
> *



the display it sits on a diamond plate octagon type box with a rotation bar out of it but its stationary and its all set up but the bike was a like a big hunk of metal and then referbished its like all thick and twisted so i called it diamond plate but it will come n to play after my set is finished


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

couple more days!!! enter them bikes...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Jan 29 2009, 12:50 AM~12845472
> *
> 
> 
> ...



aww man


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

OWNER: ALEX RIVAS

CLUB: NOSOTROS BIKE CLUB SO CAL

BIKE NAME: FELIX 

CLASS 2O" STREET TRIKE


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

OWNER: ALEX RIVAS

CLUB: NOSOTROS BIKE CLUB SO CAL

BIKE NAME: ROOT BEAR FLOAT

CLASS 1966 krate 2O" ORIGINAL


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

OWNER: ALEX RIVAS

CLUB: NOSOTROS BIKE CLUB SO CAL

CLASS 2O" MILD


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

owner. Madison Vargas

club. Topdogs b.c

model. 1969 schwinn lil tiger

class. 12" o.g


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> owner. Madison Vargas
> 
> club. Topdogs b.c
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> > owner. Madison Vargas
> >
> > club. Topdogs b.c
> >
> ...


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Feb 4 2009, 09:26 PM~12910256
> *Gracias homie. I built it for my daughter when she was still in her mommas belly lol :biggrin:
> *












I'm building one for my daughter the same way but I guess I have to change it up now AhRats


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LAST DAY!!! ENTER WEYS!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

results?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 6 2009, 08:10 PM~12929808
> *results?
> *


deadline is midnight i sappose...


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYBODY


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

I'll judge this weekend and have full results on Monday


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

bike
GANGSTA BOOGIE
owner
ANTHONY MENDEZ(GANGSTA BOOGIE II)
club 
SANTANA B.C
class
SEMI CUSTOM


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

So projects count?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 6 2009, 09:08 PM~12930183
> *So projects count?
> *


Yes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im gonna enter at 11 59 :biggrin:


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

under construction

bike name : unknown

bike club: on da low bc

class: radical

paint::: kandy shop custms
leafing chrome and gold -3d work-pinstripe and 3 differnt kolor kandies
owner: Xavier Sanchez

screen name : charger 24


cads: just deez

future parts cuts by the on and only tony o


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 6 2009, 09:17 PM~12930252
> *im gonna enter at 11 59 :biggrin:
> *


Midnight pacific time..so that will be 2:00 central time


----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

owner= nicco flores 6 yo
name= one luv
club= ROLLERZ ONLY
class= 12 inch radical
built at= kandy shop customz
results= 12 inch bike class champ


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

damn i need a display like that! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 6 2009, 07:23 PM~12930290
> *under construction
> 
> bike name : unknown
> ...


Thats gonna look sick cant wait to see this one done. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 12:11 AM~12931631
> *owner= nicco flores 6 yo
> name= one luv
> club= ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


you were 11 min late :scrutinize: should be disqualified :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Feb 6 2009, 08:23 PM~12930290
> *under construction
> 
> bike name : unknown
> ...


holy shit, that frame is crazy 
:roflmao:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 6 2009, 09:26 PM~12931766
> *you were 11 min late :scrutinize:  should be disqualified  :biggrin:
> *


x2. :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

its still feb 6th in san antonio right now


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 7 2009, 12:55 AM~12932019
> *its still feb 6th in san antonio right now
> *


hahahhah

im on flo ridas time this week end...

SAFE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 6 2009, 10:49 PM~12931967
> *x2. :0  :0
> *


iwas not late.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2009, 08:07 AM~12933252
> *iwas not late.
> *


lol, i was busted your vollas :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 6 2009, 10:11 PM~12931631
> *owner= nicco flores 6 yo
> name= one luv
> club= ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


thee best 12" that is out thier,,, I really enjoying looking at the workmanship...bad ass 

HELUVA job


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Feb 6 2009, 10:49 PM~12931967
> *x2. :0  :0
> *


take it to san benardino will see u there


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------

